# Colorized pokemafia II [Day 3]



## Chief Zackrai

Hey, guess what, this is coming out now. 

Rules and Regulations:
-three days of complete abstinence (i.e. say nothing, do nothing for three days) will result in your death.
-I'm going to try and make the flavor relevant, but apparently I'm not too good at that.
-day and night announcements will likely be final.
-if you're dead, don't talk to me about the game. to avoid this, i will allow dead people to _speak only_ they cannot use their actions or vote.
-if you are not going to use your night action, please tell me. if you do not, it will go toward your inaction counter.
-have fun
-don't talk about fight club, unless you're mafia. then fell free to talk outside of thread.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [night 0]*

Sorry, kind of late.

_The villagers of Coloursville find the cut up corpse of *Windragon* lying near the fountain. Strangely there is a bloody sickle next to the body, with a note, that says "YO HOMES, SMELL YA." Another thing catches their eyes, however. *Karkat Vantas* seems to be missing. No one can find him, even with a global positioning chip! This is all very strange...

But wait! The body of Windragon moves. They are alive! It seems as though the assailant failed to puncture their target..._

*No one died.
Karkat Vantas has been silenced for the day and cannot speak.

roughly 72 hours for discussion. I'm busy.*


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

ouch

What's this sickle covered in blood and this note? Um.. No clue but it seems like Gary/Blue or something hahaha he's not a Pokemon. ...:V?


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

It's a Homestuck reference.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

... Wait. So Windragon's corpse was near a fountain, but they are alive?
*confused*
...
DERP. Forgot to read the last part.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

..wow I even read homestuck and I didn't get that 'til you pointed it out. derp. But maybe it was Karkat then..? Kind of hesitant to do anything since he's silenced, though.

EDIT: Ninja'd. And yeah, I'm alive.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

I wonder if the attacker is able to personalize it? Like if there is a mafia silencer then they could work together and silence Karkat while making a Homestuck reference to point some fingers at him while he can't defend himself.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

People have done that in other games.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Windragon said:


> ..wow I even read homestuck and I didn't get that 'til you pointed it out. derp. But maybe it was Karkat then..? Kind of hesitant to do anything since he's silenced, though.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd. And yeah, I'm alive.


Same with _everything._ I can't believe I didn't recognize that >_<

Anyway, it's entirely possible that Karkat is mafia and was silenced as a cover. I wouldn't rule that out; also if I was mafia there are a few other people I would choose to silence instead of him. He's been pretty silent already due to school, hasn't he? If Karkat's actually innocent, it would've been much smarter of the mafia to go after a more talkative person.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

I think WD was either healed or guarded. Or he could be Bulletproof. Or drove with someone affected by one of the above.
OR NONE OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

Windragon's a girl. Also I'm pretty sure it's one of those things you mentioned, but I could be wrong too :L


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

WD could be a commuter


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

^But if she was, why would she flee on the first night?


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

Hmm... it's strange that Karkat would be silenced, but maybe Karkat has a role that would cause him to be silenced?

Since it's unlikely that we have more information on D1, I'd like to *Abstain*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Same with _everything._ I can't believe I didn't recognize that >_<
> 
> Anyway, it's entirely possible that Karkat is mafia and was silenced as a cover. I wouldn't rule that out; also if I was mafia there are a few other people I would choose to silence instead of him. He's been pretty silent already due to school, hasn't he? If Karkat's actually innocent, it would've been much smarter of the mafia to go after a more talkative person.


I've seen this done before, and I'm always suspicious of it. Why would the Mafia silence on day one? No one probably has any good info unless an inspector got reeeeeeeaally lucky. And that doesn't seem like a thing a good mafia would do.


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

Hmm... you're right, Wargle. Why _would_ they? :/


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Wargle said:


> I've seen this done before, and I'm always suspicious of it. Why would the Mafia silence on day one? No one probably has any good info unless an inspector got reeeeeeeaally lucky. And that doesn't seem like a thing a good mafia would do.


Silencing is... pretty much always helpful for the mafia? Whether they silence a fellow mafioso or a townie, it cuts down on discussion and as you said prevents inspectors from sharing info, important and enlightening roleclaims from taking place, etc. Why _wouldn't_ the mafia silence N1?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*Abstain*. But I like the first few theories people came up with...


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Silencing is... pretty much always helpful for the mafia? Whether they silence a fellow mafioso or a townie, it cuts down on discussion and as you said prevents inspectors from sharing info, important and enlightening roleclaims from taking place, etc. Why _wouldn't_ the mafia silence N1?


Right, but then the mafia would reveal that they have a silencer.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Windragon said:


> Windragon's a girl.


*FACEPALM*
Sorry :E

I'm raising the possibility that it was a Town Silencer, but it probably wasn't.


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*Abstain*



Windragon said:


> I'm pretty sure it's one of those things you mentioned, but I could be wrong too :L


So we know you're not bulletproof.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Silencing is... pretty much always helpful for the mafia? Whether they silence a fellow mafioso or a townie, it cuts down on discussion and as you said prevents inspectors from sharing info, important and enlightening roleclaims from taking place, etc. Why _wouldn't_ the mafia silence N1?


Vigkilling is helpful for the town!
Why _wouldn't_ a vig kill night 1? They could kill a mafia or a terrorist!



bulbasaur said:


> Right, but then the mafia would reveal that they have a silencer.


This and they might not want to take the chance of silencing a mute townie or other useless role.

Also, by revealing the have silencer on Night 1, the mafia hurts itself because since the town knows the mafia has a silencer, they might not pipe up with good roleclaims or other info like who is the vig or cop or doc.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

I've seen some town aligned silencers in some games, so it could be that.

*shrugg*


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*



Wargle said:


> Vigkilling is helpful for the town!
> Why _wouldn't_ a vig kill night 1? They could kill a mafia or a terrorist!
> 
> 
> 
> This and they might not want to take the chance of silencing a mute townie or other useless role.
> 
> Also, by revealing the have silencer on Night 1, the mafia hurts itself because since the town knows the mafia has a silencer, they might not pipe up with good roleclaims or other info like who is the vig or cop or doc.


That's not a good analogy since silencing a mute townie is not negative to the mafia (and generally, the mafia know other mafia so as to avoid silencing one of their own), while the vig has a high chance off killing one of the town.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

I think it's lucky healer time.

Town Silencer? Serious? That sounds like an amazingly useless role....


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

nothing ever happens on day 1, so *abstain*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

what
ok
fine then mom
ban me from the computer then
OH WAIT THIS IS THE MAFIA THREAD
*Abstain.*


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*stainAb*


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*abstain*


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

yeah let's *abstain*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

It's not like we have anyone to lynch, so *abstain.*


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*same here*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

*okay*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

yay my business!

_No one was lynched._

*No one, the nothing, is dead. They were nothing.
You have 72-96 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

_The citizens of Colorsville wake up and find *Hawke* tied up in some sort of web. She is alive, but cannot speak, it seems._

*No one died.
You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

So this is day 2?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

I believe it is!

I find it sort of interesting that Hawke was silenced. I don't know, maybe I'm just going about this wrong... but Karkat needs to pipe up with a claim/excuse/defense/something, I think; if no kill was due to inactivity then due to school he may not have had time.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 1]*

coughyoushouldchangephaseandthreadnamecough


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

happy?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Yes.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Well then. There's this post I made in another pokémafia game;


Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Abstaining* in advance. But I have something to bring forth.
> 
> See how I didn't post at all in D1? I can't, because I got Slaking, which comes with having a certain degree of slacking off.
> 
> There's more to it, sure, but I'm not going to divulge everything just yet.
> 
> EDIT: A bit late for doubleposting, but, HEEEERP DEEEEERP, this is actually in another game. In this game, I'm Aggron, so, that wouldn't make any sense.


Well, it didn't belong there, because it belongs here. I am the Slaking, I slack off a lot, this means I couldn't post the other Day phase, Chief Zackrai wasn't exactly happy with what was tantamount to posting when I shouldn't, etc.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Hi! Umm, so my internet sucks and gets me off of here most of the time. So posting for the sake i wont be modkilled.

So, i'm not voting for anything right now cause i'm not really following with stuff.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*




DarkAura said:


> Hi! Umm, so my internet sucks and gets me off


bow chicka bow wow


All in favor of inactive lynching?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

1. Legendaryseeker99 - ??? - Paranoid Gun Owner
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker
3. RK-9 -
4. Glace -
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird -
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon -
11. Wargle -
12. Hawke -
13. bulbasaur -
14. Darumaka -
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas
17. Mystic -
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura -
21. donotlookatdiagram -

That is a player list. 

So, I think instead of wondering what happened last night, we ought to focus on getting leads. I think that the mafia is inactive, or on night one the roleblocker was lucky and decided to stick with it. In addition, I think the silencer is a spider pokemon; it can shoot webs, and it could theoretically also capture someone and take them away easily. That isolates Ariados and Galvantula, and possibly Spinarak. Leaving me with slight suspicion for Mawile, Lightning Ice Fireball, Mystic, DarkAura, and donotlookatdiagram. If we could have role explanations from them, please? Or not, whatever.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm Delibird; a baker. If I die, everybody has 3 days to win or no one does.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mawile said:


> I'm Delibird; a baker. If I die, everybody has 3 days to win or no one does.


That sounds _horribly_ broken. Yes I do know that baker is a role that exists and whatnot, but Mawile needs to be inspected tonight.

Chief Zackrai was a baker recently, though, so I suppose that might increase the chances of the role being used.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Yay, I'm the only Blue.
....
And Mawile is the only Red.

Red vs. Blue gogogo?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

You're all in the same session anyway, Legend.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> You're all in the same session anyway, Legend.


0_0

This is such a mobius double clusterfuck.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

(yeah, CZ was a baker in my mafia game, =P)

However, since there werent any baker roles besides from my game, it does seem a bit broken.


Meh, i'm just gonna random lynch. *Mai*, due to a weird spoiler post that i dont understand


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

It's a reference, *DA*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

... It was a Homestuck reference, and had nothing to do with the game at all. *DarkAura,* out of pure spite.


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Oh God, I hope not. I hate bakers. _Just because._

Annyway... we dont _have_ to lynch anyone. Who are the inactives?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Well I hate bakers too, so. The general consensus seems to be that bakers suck unless you are one.

I'd repeat Karkat, but he hasn't been on in four days.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



			
				エル.;539794 said:
			
		

> Oh God, I hope not. I hate bakers. _Just because._


So do I. o_o


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I hope at least Mawile is capable of giving bread 0_0
*DA*


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I hope at least Mawile is capable of giving bread 0_0


I am.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mawile said:


> I am.


You should give me som-
...Wait.

DO NOT GIVE ME BREAD


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Why?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I don't want the game to end in three Days :C


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

So you're a... paranoid gun owner, if I remember the name correctly?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> So you're a... paranoid gun owner, if I remember the name correctly?









tl;dr Eeyup.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

ok
i have no idea on what's happening here
but i will just say
that i have a one time use thing


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

... Why are we roleclaiming, again?


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

IM A *shot*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



			
				エル.;539918 said:
			
		

> IM A *shot*


...So Vigilante then?
*SHOTSHOTSHOT*


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> ... Why are we roleclaiming, again?


i don't know


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Don't know about Mystic, but I'm just giving a fair warning to all Bakers/Doctors/Inspectors.
And to antagonize the Mafia.
*TauntTormentRagepowderSwaggerDoomdesireMeanlookSpite*

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> That sounds _horribly_ broken. Yes I do know that baker is a role that exists and whatnot, but Mawile needs to be inspected tonight.


Yup!




> Chief Zackrai was a baker recently, though, so I suppose that might increase the chances of the role being used.


Precisely.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Whoa! I forgot about this game. x.x Posting so I don't get modkilled, I guess.
Anyway, lynching people over some Homestuck reference confusion is pretty pointless, right?? So I say we *abstain* for now. Unless someone has a better suggestion, of course.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Abstain,then.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

1. Legendaryseeker99 - ??? - Paranoid Gun Owner
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker
3. RK-9 -
4. Glace -
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird -
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon -
11. Wargle -
12. Hawke -
13. bulbasaur -
14. Darumaka -
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas
17. Mystic -
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura -
21. donotlookatdiagram -

Current vote count: 1 Mai, 2 Abstain, 3 DarkAura

And just to even things out here I'll *Abstain*.

New current vote count: 1 Mai, 3 Abstain, 3 DarkAura


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

DarkAura, roleclaim?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

i am a vanilla miller. When inspected, i show up mafia on inspections. i've got no night action.
=(

Meh, *DarkAura* Cause i'm super useless. D=


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

What's your Pokémon?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm a Hypno


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Yeah, I don't really think you're active alien, so *DarkAura*.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

She could be, so *abstain*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

While I extremely doubt DarkAura would be the mafia's first choice to go, there _has_ been no deaths and therefore it's safer to let a vig take care of her then to risk an alien win. *Abstain.*


----------



## Darumaka

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Hi guys! I totally forgot my role. I don't remember it being mafia-aligned, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Okay I remember it now.

I am a Elgyem. I'm an oracle (ask one yes/no question per night)

And I cleverly decided to ask a question that I find QUITE interesting!

_Are any of the first five people on the list (Legendaryseeker99, Mawile, RK-9, Glace, Metallica Fanboy) aligned with the mafia?_

According to the GM, affirmative.

Because Baker is a HIGHLY broken role, I'm highly suspicious of Mawile's claim. Same case with LS99 and PGO.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Because Baker is a HIGHLY broken role, I'm highly suspicious of Mawile's claim. Same case with LS99 and PGO.


Or you know, I could just like broken roles.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Same case with LS99 and PGO.


PGO? Something really obvious just flew over my head didn't it. agh. In any case, I'm just going to *abstain* since the only nominations are random/don't seem too justified?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

well, Chief Zackrai WAS a baker in legendary mafia, so....yeah.....

*shrug* You know, you are gonna kill a townie this night if a vig attacks me. You know, besides doing that, why not Karkat 'oracle' me. Ask "is there an activated alien in this game"

The next day, Karkat can report what he has be told.


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

* abstaining I guess*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Windragon said:


> PGO? Something really obvious just flew over my head didn't it. agh. In any case, I'm just going to *abstain* since the only nominations are random/don't seem too justified?


PGO is short for paranoid gun owner


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Because Baker is a HIGHLY broken role, I'm highly suspicious of Mawile's claim. Same case with LS99 and PGO.


1. How is PGO broken?

2. How is it more broken than a role that can ask if anyone in a group is Mafia?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

To be honest paranoid gun owner doesn't really seem that broken :V I mean seriously it sucks for the town too; one unfortunate heal or inspection (and Legend would be one of the first few I'd target along with a few others in that case) and then whoops look the doctor/inspector is dead! Haha poor them they healed one of the better players.

I mean seriously. Sure, it's _really powerful_ (which is pretty much the definition of "broken" Mai stop being an idiot about words), but it doesn't slant the advantage too much. Now, it would be broken if Legend was unlynchable. But he's not.

This could secretly be the bastard mod game we were excited about


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Because Baker is a HIGHLY broken role, I'm highly suspicious of Mawile's claim.


Feel free to lynch me. You'll see.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mawile said:


> Feel free to lynch me. You'll see.


... Okay I'm just going to say that is _the worst possible thing_ you would want as an innocent. I mean yes innocent sacrifices are an okay thing, generally (strength in numbers and all that), but if you're innocent you know the best thing would be to _stay alive. _I'm not sure if this was a weird spite thing or what, but I'll just put it out there that I'm severely doubting your innocence. 0_0 I'm thinking *DarkAura's* fine to lynch.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Since, if I die, everybody has 3 day phases to win or nobody does, with 21 players, it'd be near impossible to win. So there.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Yeah. As an innocent (again: if you are one) you would sort of want the innocents to succeed!


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

@Mawile: Do you win with the town?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Bakers are innocent, so yes they win with the town. If Mawile actually is a normal baker.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> Bakers are innocent, so yes they win with the town. If Mawile actually is a normal baker.


I am.


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Not like you would tell us if you weren't.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Okay I remember it now.
> 
> I am a Elgyem. I'm an oracle (ask one yes/no question per night)
> 
> And I cleverly decided to ask a question that I find QUITE interesting!
> 
> _Are any of the first five people on the list (Legendaryseeker99, Mawile, RK-9, Glace, Metallica Fanboy) aligned with the mafia?_
> 
> According to the GM, affirmative.
> 
> Because Baker is a HIGHLY broken role, I'm highly suspicious of Mawile's claim. Same case with LS99 and PGO.


Funny thing is, oracles are not supposed to be allowed to ask about players' alignments. Your claim is as improbable as any other thus far.

... Ew fuck. We're already over the time, and I don't get a vote (or a single post) next day. I sure wish I could make a vote that counts.


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I was unaware oracles aren't supposed to be able ask about alignments, and I would still let them. There's really not much else to ask about most of the time. But Chief Zachrai has been GMing longer than me, so.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



			
				エル.;541477 said:
			
		

> I was unaware oracles aren't supposed to be able ask about alignments, and I would still let them. There's really not much else to ask about most of the time. But Chief Zachrai has been GMing longer than me, so.


There's already inspectors for finding alignments out; Oracles, at least in origin, are geared towards revealing the game setup.

Sure, it's possible that we're not dealing with Oracles as they normally are. But not probable.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Funny thing is, oracles are not supposed to be allowed to ask about players' alignments. Your claim is as improbable as any other thus far.
> 
> ... Ew fuck. We're already over the time, and I don't get a vote (or a single post) next day. I sure wish I could make a vote that counts.


i let it slide because he didn't ask about any specific person, he asked about a group. He has no way of knowing anyone's alignment.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Yeah, Oracles are allowed to ask any yes/no question that does not directly reveal a player's alignment. And like Zackrinian said, he didn't ask about someone's alignment in particular, and has no way to specify it. That said, I have no idea how we're going to find that person.

1. Legendaryseeker99 - ??? - Paranoid Gun Owner
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker
3. RK-9 -
4. Glace -
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird -
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon -
11. Wargle -
12. Hawke -
13. bulbasaur -
14. Darumaka -
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Elgyem - Oracle
17. Mystic -
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura -
21. donotlookatdiagram -

However:


> 16. [COLOR="*Brown*"]Karkat Vantas[/COLOR] - *Elgyem* - Oracle


Perhaps you meant Beheeyem?


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Actually, if you answered "no", Chief Zackrai, then you would have revealed all five players to be innocent, which would be directly revealing a player's alignment.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

shhhh


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> i let it slide because he didn't ask about any specific person, he asked about a group. He has no way of knowing anyone's alignment.


Well now we know Karkat is innocent.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

crap

STOP SAYING THINGS PEOPLE


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Cool, we have a confirmed innocent. Hey Zackrai, I have a question to ask about my role!

Since this seems to be filled with more atypical roles, I think it would be better to play it safe for now. Still, anyone want to prod RK-9 or Glace about roleclaiming due to their one in five chance of being mafia?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Well, that's one less to keep an eye out for, I suppose. Doubt has the worth of making information more valuable after it's shed.

Now we know that at least either Legendaryseeker99 or Mawile or RK-9 or Glace or me are mafia. We could try agressive roleclaiming around (although I've already divulged a significant part of my role), but I don't think it's worth it -- it'd likely amount to feeding the mafia four roles in exchange for bagging one of them, and that's assuming we manage to see through any fakeclaims, which we might not, and that'd leave us with four claims for the mafia to pick apart and no return whatsoever.

I know this advice may not be totally reliable, given I'm included in the "investigated" group, but we should let it slide until it's really worth poking into. As it stands, giving it too much day discussion is going to benefit the mafia more than it benefits us.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm Dusknoir the Roleblocker. I blocked MF night one.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Wait, Night one or Night zero?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm Scyther. Any guesses as to what role I am?

(before you say mafia, no.)


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



RK-9 said:


> I'm Scyther. Any guesses as to what role I am?
> 
> (before you say mafia, no.)


a magical tree stump?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Pretty sure he's claiming vig. I'm not entirely certain, though.


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

yeah, that's probably what I would have guessed if i were being serious.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

1. Legendaryseeker99 - ??? - Paranoid Gun Owner
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker
3. RK-9 - Scyther - Vigilante
4. Glace -
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird -
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon -
11. Wargle - Dusknoir - Roleblocker
12. Hawke -
13. bulbasaur -
14. Darumaka -
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Elgyem? - Oracle
17. Mystic -
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura -
21. donotlookatdiagram -

...Though I have to say, RK-9's claim is a little iffy. If this actually true, and RK-9 is only a vigilante, then...prove it. If Glace doesn't roleclaim himself before the end of the day, I want you to vigkill Glace. If Glace turns up Mafia then you have an alibi. Otherwise, you're the one I'm most suspicious of. However, if Glace does roleclaim then kill someone else.

...Oh, and Mawile, don't heal Karkat Vantas tonight. I have a plan that will hopefully catch someone. (if you'd be willing to heal me, though, I'd love that.) But I'd rather not roleclaim right now, lest the mafia catch on to what I'm going to do.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I would like a heal as well.

Also yes I am vig


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

...I don't heal. -.-


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Well, it's a *sort of* heal; whoever you target gets to live for one more day at the very least. Speaking of which, does giving bread last permanently, or does it wear off? Who have you given bread to previously?


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

gah
i have no idea on what's happening right now
someone summarize?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Karkat claims to be oracle (and accidently proven by GM)

He finds out one of the first five people are mafia. Mawile claims baker, RK-9 claims vig, LS99 claims PGO, Metallica Fanboy claims Slaking (who can only post on even days), and Glace has yet to claim.

Summarized! =P


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



DarkAura said:


> Karkat claims to be oracle (and accidently proven by GM)
> 
> He finds out one of the first five people are mafia. Mawile claims baker, RK-9 claims vig, LS99 claims PGO, Metallica Fanboy claims Slaking (who can only post on even days), and Glace has yet to claim.
> 
> Summarized! =P


thank you.
let's see...
Oracle claimer: could be trying to make yourself useful,thus avoiding lynch
PGO: ...i forgot what the role does
Baker: vital. also a useful coverup
Slaking: um...got nothin'.

d:


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

PGO stands for Paranoid Gun Owner. I guess when inspected, healed, or baker-related thing, he shoots the person, cause he's paranoid.

Oracle was proven innocent, accidently by the GM. Karkat is one sure innocent and oracle.

Baker, yes could be a cover up. It is very uncommon, though it was used in a recent mafia game.

Slaking...well, yeah. I dont have much to say about that either.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



DarkAura said:


> PGO stands for Paranoid Gun Owner. I guess when inspected, healed, or baker-related thing, he shoots the person, cause he's paranoid.


does he autokill every time, or is it limited to a certain amount of uses?

...
i didn't word that right


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> Well, it's a *sort of* heal; whoever you target gets to live for one more day at the very least. Speaking of which, does giving bread last permanently, or does it wear off?


As far as I know, the bread does nothing whatsoever. No healing or anything.



> Who have you given bread to previously?


Karkat n0, and Wargle n1.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

@Mawile~Hmm, well, unless i'm mistaken, a baker gets info on the person who they have given bread to. Chief Zackrai, the recent baker, was given this role as i have just stated it. (cause i gave CZ the baker role in that game, X3) Since CZ actually had the role, he would most likely give the same role to another person.

So if mawile did not get alignments, then he could very well be fake claiming. Although, there is a chance that CZ changed the role, but i highly doubt it. 

The way you're saying your role, it seems like that if lynched or killed, all players only have 3 days left. That seems like you're only trying to claim that so you cannot be lynched.


@Mystic~How should i know? This is the first i have heard of PGO, so...yeah....Might want to ask someone else.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



DarkAura said:


> @Mawile~Hmm, well, unless i'm mistaken, a baker gets info on the person who they have given bread to.
> ...
> So if mawile did not get alignments, then he could very well be fake  claiming. Although, there is a chance that CZ changed the role, but i  highly doubt it.


I don't get alignments or rules - but I do get their pokemon. Karkat's a Beheeyem; Wargle's a Dusknoir.



> The way you're saying your role, it seems like that if lynched or killed, all players only have 3 days left. That seems like you're only trying to claim that so you cannot be lynched.


Three days to win or nobody does. Kinda broken.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm still not convinced. Well, yes it is broken. However, i think this role seems basiclly pointless. You cant really tell about a person's role just by thier Pokemon. 

You know, Karkat and Wargle have both claimed their pokemon, so you could just very well be using info from posts to support a "claim".

Let me test you, give me bread tonight and see my pokemon. If you get it right, i'll believe you. If not, i'm lynching you next day, because there is a chance you actually are baker and it's best not to risk it right now.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



DarkAura said:


> Let me test you, give me bread tonight and see my pokemon. If you get it right, i'll believe you. If not, i'm lynching you next day, because there is a chance you actually are baker and it's best not to risk it right now.


Fine.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Ok then.

You know, it's been like 5 days, so night should start now.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mystic said:


> does he autokill every time, or is it limited to a certain amount of uses?
> 
> ...
> i didn't word that right


I have a 50% chance of killing anyone who targets me.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Let me just say this now!

Bakers don't get roles normally, DarkAura; it's just something you made up that was _very_ broken. And honestly _I'd_ rather get the bread here. No offense.

Could you copy/paste your role PM, Mawile? Some clarification on this would be great, and I don't see the rule where it says you can't.


----------



## ....

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



			
				Chief Zackrai said:
			
		

> Color: Red
> Pokemon: Delibird
> Role: Baker
> 
> Description:
> Once a night, you can give someone a loaf of bread, and in return you will learn their species. if you die, everyone has three day phases to win or no one does.
> 
> Alignment: Innocent


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> Let me just say this now!
> 
> Bakers don't get roles normally, DarkAura; it's just something you made up that was _very_ broken. And honestly _I'd_ rather get the bread here. No offense.
> 
> Could you copy/paste your role PM, Mawile? Some clarification on this would be great, and I don't see the rule where it says you can't.



Oh, no, i didnt make it up. I found that on a list of mafia roles online for my legendary pokemafia. And while it is broken, it's a very real role. It was just rarely used. 

Well, actually, it's mawile's desicion on who to give bread to. (and need i remind you he has a possibility of being mafia?)

I honestly dont really believe mawile. He has stated he has "given bread" to Wargle and Karkat. However, both of them have already stated their role in the thread, so Mawile could just be using those posts to support a "claim"

While i think he is VERY suspicious, (he is one of the first five, so his chances of being mafia are greater) there is a chance he could be baker, and if we lynch him, we'll only have three days, so we shouldnt risk it for now.

If mawile wants to give mai bread, i dont see why not, that is, if he is a baker.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



DarkAura said:


> Let me test you, give me bread tonight and see my pokemon. If you get it right, i'll believe you. If not, i'm lynching you next day, because there is a chance you actually are baker and it's best not to risk it right now.


Barring both the possibilities of a roleblock and of a you being mafia.

I say we let an inspector worry about this.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

-chance of mafia being greater if first five

WHAT NO

I say let me kill DA y/n


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

You're right in that it's not technically correct, but we _do_ know that someone in the first five is mafia, while the other distributions of roles are completely unknown. I'm pretty sure DarkAura *meant* well with that!


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

1. Legendaryseeker99 - ??? - Paranoid Gun Owner
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker
3. RK-9 - Scyther - Vigilante
4. Glace -
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird - Mantine - Bus Driver
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon -
11. Wargle - Dusknoir - Roleblocker
12. Hawke -
13. bulbasaur -
14. Darumaka -
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Elgyem? - Oracle
17. Mystic -
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura -
21. donotlookatdiagram -

...Yeah. If the healer would please heal me tonight, that would be nice. I assure you, Karkat will not get touched. Like I said, I have a plan and it has a nice chance of working.

...Gee, long day today.

Again, RK, see if you can kill Glace unless he speaks out today.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I know. I like to watch you guys toil sometimes.

This would be one of those times.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I know. I like to watch you guys toil sometimes.
> 
> This would be one of those times.


So much the better, I guess, given my restrictions.

Anyways. Why are we wasting a vigkill on inactive clearing, again? Not that I have any proper targets for such, but surely the need for the slaughter isn't all that pressing. Was abstinence from lynching prohibited/limited in this game? If it was, we could save the weeding out for when we don't have any better ideas.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

/Sarcasm/

It's too late to change lynches anyhow. I guess. *shrugg*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I have a question about your role, MF:
Is the every-other-Day posting thing the /only/ aspect of your role?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

The reason I'm pushing RK to attack Glace is because he's the only one of the first 5 who doesn't have a supposed alibi, and therefore is probably the most likely canditate for mafia.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Glace doesnt seem to be participating in any mafa games.

This would explain the lack of deaths.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I have a question about your role, MF:
> Is the every-other-Day posting thing the /only/ aspect of your role?


No, but now isn't the time to divulge the rest.

Well, come to think of it, it's true that Glace's inactivity would explain deathlessness, wouldn't that make him all the more inviable as a target? If he _is_ mafia, he's doing no harm. However, if we off him, it's possible that an activer mafioso will inherit the killing power.

I should know, the exact same thing happened in Super Duper Mario Mafia and it's the reason why Bowser won.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

FINE :C


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Ok...so.....shouldn't night start now? Or is CZ really lazy


@.@


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

We've been having a relatively large amount of discussion; some GMs are likely to stretch timeframes a little so that night doesn't start without some sort of conclusion to the talking. (For example, if people were posting every hour I wouldn't start the night with someone saying "I INSPECTED HIM AND HE'S MAFIA" even if the players were twelve hours over the limit.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

If the Don isn't sending in the kill, the other members can usually send the kill for them anyway, so.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Maybe all the mafia isnt active?

the way i host games, if the don is still alive and is inactive, then no one else sends the kill. Maybe CZ hosts the same as me? Maybe not. *shrug*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

On n0 I roleblocked MF, n1 I did nothing for lack of ideas.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Why are you roleclaiming so much (she has done it twice)

Karkat said the first five were potential mafia. You're not the first five, so why are you roleclaiming wihtout anyone forcing you to? Shouldnt you keep your role a secret unless you have important info? (and that's not important info)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Some people just roleclaim a lot; I don't really think that's a good idea in general (it highlights necessary targets for the mafia rather well), but if people _do_ roleclaim then at least it gives us innocents some info.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

True, but she seems inclined to prove her innocence when no one's even suspecting her.

Suspicous in my opinion. So, what now?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

She's been asked this question several posts back. If anything, the blunder here is forgetting to quote.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

SO!

Responding to the two questions I posed:

Paranoid Gun Owner is a very very safe claim for Mafia because it is very unlikely that an inspector will try to check you out after you make that claim. Baker is a safe claim for Mafia as well because the town will be very hesitant to lynch them.

Yes, I meant Beheeyem. Whichever the evolved one is!

My intent was to save time on figuring out who's mafia by using the weight anomaly method; we can figure out if a large batch of people are innocents in one night, but if there's a mafia we narrow down the number of people selected. Etc. etc.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Yea, I forgot to quote, I claimed roleblocker a page back but someone asked me what night I blocked on


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Darumaka*'s only post was to ride the abstain bandwagon; in all honesty I can't see her really helping us out at all.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I dont think we can lynch anymore, since the time is up.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I think we have an Abstain majority anyway, so I don't think it matters.


Yo, RK-9, why don't you off Glace?
He's been inactive in his Mafias so it's a good idea to kill someone with a one-in-five chance of being Mafia.
At the least, you'd be narrowing the list for suspected Mafia.

EDIT: On closer inspection, it seems we /don't/ have an Abstain majority, so I'll go with *Darumaka*.

EDIT2: *Facepalm* I realised I already had a vote.
Withdrawing the new one and reusing the old :E


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Darumaka,* I guess.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yo, RK-9, why don't you off Glace?
> He's been inactive in his Mafias so it's a good idea to kill someone with a one-in-five chance of being Mafia.
> At the least, you'd be narrowing the list for suspected Mafia.


If Glace is indeed the mafia, any killing powers he might have been withholding may be transferred to an active mafioso. Isn't it best to let it slide for the time being?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> If Glace is indeed the mafia, any killing powers he might have been withholding may be transferred to an active mafioso. Isn't it best to let it slide for the time being?


I allow subordinates to send in night actions in the case of an inactive don; I'm pretty sure that's the case with a lot of GMs. Besides, you've been _really_ pushing that excuse; it sounds a lot like an excuse to protect fellow mafiosi. :V


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> I allow subordinates to send in night actions in the case of an inactive don; I'm pretty sure that's the case with a lot of GMs. Besides, you've been _really_ pushing that excuse; it sounds a lot like an excuse to protect fellow mafiosi. :V


I'm just having to say it over and over again. I'm not particularly insistent that it be followed; it's just that, often, it seems that people haven't given it any consideration.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

MF is being suspicious, but I get where he's coming from. No one is really paying attention to his ideas (or a lot of others besides Glace bandwagon).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I remember submitting kills in the first Colorized Pokemafia despite being a goon.

So yeah MF, I don't know if your reasoning holds much water.

Plus, inactives can't benefit the town, so...


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Um, just popping in to let people know I am here and paying attention. I just don't have anything to add to the conversation. 

But I will say my color is pink, not orange, the GM changed my color cause apparently there are no orange pokemon, which I find odd... (charmander isn't orange?)


----------



## Light

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Augh. So much posting going on in this game. *Darumaka*wagon.

Just noticed... 9 pages and it's day 2. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

At least it's not dead?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Charmander is classified as red. Apparently the Japanese all have Red/Orange deficiency.

But if Karkat could send a kill last game, I think there's no reason to keep Glace anymore.

But joining the *Darumaka* (who is ths?) Bandwagon


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Darumaka*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

*Darumaka*, not like we have anyone else to lynch.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Wargle said:


> Charmander is classified as red. Apparently the Japanese all have Red/Orange deficiency.
> 
> But if Karkat could send a kill last game, I think there's no reason to keep Glace anymore.
> 
> But joining the *Darumaka* (who is ths?) Bandwagon


Darumaka is (used to be) Ya ok.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> Darumaka is (used to be) Ya ok.


Oh *ok*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Orange is technically a british-made color IIRC, if that reveals anything.

But I guess I'll bandwagon for tonight. *Darumaka*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Alright, I'll let this surge be the end of it.

_After a rather (and strangely) long day, The town drags *Darumaka* to their death._

*Darumaka, the amoonguss, is dead. They were Mafia.
You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Press the switch phase button?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

_Everyone left in the small town of Coloursville went to the daily town meeting with much apprehension. During attendance, it is found that not only one citizen, but five, are not present. After some searching, they find the slashed and chopped body of *Glace* in their home, with the mafia insignia on their pajamas, hardly recognizable. That covered one person. The townspeople then went to the home of *Phantom*, one of the other missing people. Sure enough, Phantom is found dead in their home, face pale and foaming at the mouth. There was another. *Mawile* was the next person on the list. To everyone's surprise, Mawile was alive, but just bound up in some sort of wire. *Windswept Questant* is missing now, and no one can seem to locate her. And they almost forgot about *Starwings*, who was found floating in the town fountain, covered in little cuts._

*Glace, the ditto, is dead. They were mafia.
Phantom, the blissey, is dead. They were innocent.
Starwings (a.k.a. Mystic), the exeggutor, is dead. They were innocent.
Mawile has been wrapped up and paralyzed, and can therefore not talk for the day.
Windswept Questant is missing, and can therefore not talk today.

some indeterminate time for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

Wot

How did StarWings die?
And some players need to be killed in the list.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

no, four people are dead and four people are marked dead. it's right.

Karkat and Mawile aren't dead; they're silenced.

EDIT: aw magikarp i forgot to put in Mystic's death...

Well let's just say she was kind of cut up too.


----------



## DarkAura

OK, it said that Karkat was missing, so it could be a kidnapper (or some role that has that meaning). Maybe. Paralyzed would be something done by a electric type, obviously.

Chopped up would be something like a Scyther or something that has claws.

And the flavor text says that 4 people are missing/dead(not counting Mawile cause he was found), but you said Mystic died and you didnt even write anything about mystic, making it 3 poeple. o.O


----------



## Chief Zackrai

i forgot about mystic, alright?

She's dead too.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

You can always just... edit the flavor text in?
I trust that was you who killed Glace, RK-9.


----------



## DarkAura

Ok, so since Darumaka and Glace were mafia, and since this game has 21 players, makeing the mafia ranging form 3-5, so we have 1-3 mafia left.

So....who are we gonna lynch today. It dawns on me that Metallica was against Glace's death. Yeah, he said that a more active mafia could give the kills then, and that could be true,  but still.


----------



## RK-9

U.G.L.Y

I JUST GOT AN ALIBI


----------



## Superbird

1. Legendaryseeker99 - ??? - Paranoid Gun Owner - Confirmed Innocent
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker - Confirmed Innocent
3. RK-9 - Scyther - Vigilante - Confirmed Innocent
4. Glace - Ditto - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days - Confirmed Innocent
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird - Mantine - Bus Driver - Confirmed Innocent
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon -
11. Wargle - Dusknoir - Roleblocker - Unconfirmed Innocent
12. Phantom - Blissey - (healer?) - Confirmed Innocent
13. bulbasaur - Serperior - ???
14. Darumaka - Amoongus - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Beeheeyem - Oracle - Unconfirmed Innocent
17. Mystic - Exxegutor - ??? - Confirmed Innocent
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura - Hypno - Vanilla Townie - Unconfirmed Innocent
21. donotlookatdiagram -

Two mafia down, and I think we lost a healer. I'm incredibly sorry, Karkat, if you're reading this; you would not have been silenced today had it not been for me. BUT.

With 21 players, there are probably two more mafioso out there. I suggest we start weeding them out a little. Anybody else object to asking for roleclaims?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm 0k with roleclaims


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Superbird said:


> Two mafia down, and I think we lost a healer. I'm incredibly sorry, Karkat, if you're reading this; you would not have been silenced today had it not been for me. BUT.


... CRAP. ughh I forgot about you, Superbird!

Karkat isn't silenced.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> ... CRAP. ughh I forgot about you, Superbird!
> 
> Karkat isn't silenced.


Nice job comfirming Superbird as Bus Driver.


----------



## bulbasaur

...So, I guess Superbird is confirmed as an innocent bus driver...?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Eeyup


----------



## RK-9

And I'm an innocent vig! :DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Zero Moment

Ten people haven't roleclaimed.



Bulbasaur, what are you?


----------



## bulbasaur

I'm Serperior.


----------



## Zero Moment

bulbasaur said:


> I'm Serperior.


*Brofist*


----------



## DarkAura

I roleclaimed as a vanilla hypno a few pages back.

LS, what Pokemon are you (cause you dont have a pokemon on Superbirds list)?


----------



## bulbasaur

(Except Serperior doesn't have brofisting appendages)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

I'm a Rampardos.


----------



## DarkAura

So there are seventeen living players, and six are confirmed innocent. Yes, the list only says five, but a few pages back, CZ fucked up and accidently revealed that Karkat was innocent. Anyway, so there are 11 people potential of being mafia.

Since CZ messed up and said Karkat wasnt silenced, Karkat, do you have an oracle report?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

"Are both LS99 and Mawile telling the truth about their roleclaims (as Paranoid Gun Owner and Baker, respectively)?"

The question returned affirmative, so yeah. Metallica Fanboy and RK-9 are probably telling the truth, since Glace turned up Mafia, but Ditto is usually a variable role.


----------



## Zero Moment

Karkat Vantas said:


> "Are both LS99 and Mawile telling the truth about their roleclaims (as Paranoid Gun Owner and Baker, respectively)?"
> 
> The question returned affirmative, so yeah. Metallica Fanboy and RK-9 are probably telling the truth, since Glace turned up Mafia, but Ditto is usually a variable role.


Next time, ask if there are any fakeclaims


----------



## Dragon

okay you know what, what the hell. I am (was) bulletproof Metapod. I asked Zackrai if that was my only bulletproof shot on the first night, and he said something like for now yeah, and he wasn't sure if he was going to give me another bulletproof life thing. 'S why I posted really vaguely on the first day, since I wasn't sure if I was bulletproof again or not. So I was bulletproof, but now I'm just vanilla :V

Relatedly, since RK-9 didn't say anything about trying to kill me (right? it wasn't you right?), unless there's another vig we can assume it was the mafia who attacked me and I'm innocent.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Next time, ask if there are any fakeclaims


GEE, THAT SURE IS GOING TO BE HELPFUL!

Confirming the presence of a baker and a PGO is very important to this game.

...hey, Mawile, since I've confirmed you as innocent: make sure you only give out bread to confirmed innocents: me, Superbird, and LS99. As to discourage the mafia from killing you.

And POSSIBLY MF/RK9.


----------



## DarkAura

Hey Karkat, i think you should ask the next night if RK-9's claim was true, since sometimes, mafia claim vig.

So, are we gonna lynch or abstain?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Actually, I got a request to stop answering such revealing questions, and to stop being such a dunderhead in general.


----------



## Zero Moment

Karkat Vantas said:


> GEE, THAT SURE IS GOING TO BE HELPFUL!
> 
> Confirming the presence of a baker and a PGO is very important to this game.
> 
> ...hey, Mawile, since I've confirmed you as innocent: make sure you only give out bread to confirmed innocents: me, Superbird, and LS99. As to discourage the mafia from killing you.
> 
> And POSSIBLY MF/RK9.


Yeah no don't give me bread


----------



## Phantom

^^O_o Mafiaclaim?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

Has anyone paid attention to the fact that if Mawile tries to give me bread, there is a 50/50 chance of me killing him??????


----------



## DarkAura

And adding to the fact that his roleclaim was proven as the truth by the oracle, it would be dangerous for people to inspect or bread him.

Umm, are we gonna lynch or abstain? We have 11 people being potential mafia, and, judging by the total number of people, there should be 2 or 3 more mafia left.


----------



## Superbird

Zackrai, you really should be more precise on the "cannot directly reveal a person's role" thing. 

And people, don't forget, all of the first four people on the player list are confirmed innocents. And all of the people in the below player list marked "confirmed innocent" are confirmed innocents.

1. Legendaryseeker99 - Rampardos - Paranoid Gun Owner - Confirmed Innocent
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker - Confirmed Innocent
3. RK-9 - Scyther - Vigilante - Unconfirmed Innocent
4. Glace - Ditto - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days - Unconfirmed Innocent
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird - Mantine - Bus Driver - Confirmed Innocent
8. Mai -
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon - Metapod - Bulletproof - Unconfirmed Innocent
11. Wargle - Dusknoir - Roleblocker - Unconfirmed Innocent
12. Phantom - Blissey - (healer?) - Confirmed Innocent
13. bulbasaur - Serperior - ???
14. Darumaka - Amoongus - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Beeheeyem - Oracle - Confirmed Innocent
17. Mystic - Exxegutor - ??? - Confirmed Innocent
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura - Hypno - Vanilla Townie - Unconfirmed Innocent
21. donotlookatdiagram -

Personally, I'd like some sort of roleclaim from Mai.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

...actually, we don't know if RK-9 and MF are innocent. It's likely that they are, but we can't be sure juuust yet.

Do we NEED to lynch? Because if so, Flower Doll's looking awfully suspicious!


----------



## Superbird

We do, though, according to you. Right? Didn't Zackrai say that there was only one mafia member within the first five people?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I believe I asked if ANY of the first five players were Mafia.


----------



## DarkAura

But Glace was a Ditto, and most of the time, Ditto's are variables, so it is quite possible that MF or RK-9 are mafia. Vig sounds like a perfect cover-up so he can kill without seeming suspicious. Though it is a possibility.

Putting that aside, how do you think Flower Doll is suspicious? Do you mean she's inactive? I suppose we could inactive lynch her.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

Roleclaim Time.

I'm Galvantula, innocent silencer/ roleblocker.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized pokemafia II [Day 2]*

:l

I say we lynch diagram, because it's not likely that a Silencer will be Town-aligned.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

...Um, do you want my role PM?


----------



## Zero Moment

No.
Role PMs can be faked.
It might be illegal, anyway.

Phantom, Mystic/StarWings, even though you're dead, I'd like to know what your role was.


----------



## RK-9

Ditto could also be a framer or a cultist. Seems hasty for DA to jump to "possibly RK-9 no matter what" conclusions.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

Well, then... Ummm... I'm out of ideas to defend myself.


----------



## Zero Moment

RK-9 said:


> Ditto could also be a framer or a cultist. Seems hasty for DA to jump to "possibly RK-9 no matter what" conclusions.


Yep :\


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> No.
> Role PMs can be faked.
> It might be illegal, anyway.


Actually I don't care if you quote role PMs. However, I wrote them all in a similar manner, so have fun trying to word things the way I would.


----------



## Mai

Just... casually trying to catch back up, nothing to see here. There's real reason for the order of the two quotes.



donotlookatdiagram said:


> Well, then... Ummm... I'm out of ideas to defend myself.


Innocent silencers have no reason to silence unless they know _for a fact_ that their target is mafia. Period. Silencers restrict discussion, mess with theories, and are in no real way helpful. Even if you're silencing a mafia, it's not really crucial because it just be better for the town to ignore them and also silencing doesn't interfere with out of thread communication. Just because you're roleblocking doesn't make it worth it. *Donotlookatdiagram.*



> Superbird's role list


Why are you saying "unconfirmed innocent?" They're either confirmed innocent or confirmed mafia if they deserve mentioning; would saying "oh sorry I just haven't found much to say but trust me I'm innocent" really qualify for you? Since you happen to be suspicious of me, I'll put out the fact that I'm a mawile _(take that, Mawile)_; I'm only giving out my full role to the confirmed innocents and I strongly suggest the other unclaimed do the same. 

Personally, I think Karkat should continue with the mass inspections. However, that's assuming Zackrai's not going to crack down on the confirmations he's been doing. (This could be even more interesting if he decided to turn it into a full on bastard mod.)


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> Actually, I got a request to stop answering such revealing questions, and to stop being such a dunderhead in general.


So yeah

You could ask how many fakeclaims there are


EDIT: *diagram*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I run oracles so they can only ask yes/no questions.


----------



## Zero Moment

Chief Zackrai said:


> I run oracles so they can only ask yes/no questions.


Oh


*diagram*


----------



## bulbasaur

((Pst, by the way, Mai, we're not allowed out-of-thread discussion))


----------



## DarkAura

Sorryif i dont post, my internet keeps on fucking up on me.

Anyway, *Donotlookatdiagram*, because if he's a silencer, silencers dont really do anything to benifit the innocents.


----------



## Mai

... We aren't?



Chief Zackrai said:


> Hey, guess what, this is coming out now.
> 
> Rules and Regulations:
> -three days of complete abstinence (i.e. say nothing, do nothing for three days) will result in your death.
> -I'm going to try and make the flavor relevant, but apparently I'm not too good at that.
> -day and night announcements will likely be final.
> -if you're dead, don't talk to me about the game. to avoid this, i will allow dead people to _speak only_ they cannot use their actions or vote.
> -if you are not going to use your night action, please tell me. if you do not, it will go toward your inaction counter.
> -have fun
> _*-don't talk about fight club, unless you're mafia. then fell free to talk outside of thread.*_


I... feel really stupid now. I suppose I just can't detect jokes or wording? I thought that meant everyone could do that.


----------



## Wargle

Um, GM ruining game bu proving people innocent...

we found the silencer who has been messing us up, so that is good. I've been gone a while, so I'll catch back up later.

*diagram*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Wargle said:


> Um, GM ruining game bu proving people innocent..


----------



## Wargle

It takes the fun out of everything if we're just told they're ok by the GM.


----------



## Zero Moment

Soooooooooooooooooo..............????????????
Needs moar claims


----------



## DarkAura

The point of the game is to win, so teh GM messing up to reveal innocents is good. that narrows down the mafia.


----------



## Superbird

1. Legendaryseeker99 - Rampardos - Paranoid Gun Owner - Confirmed Innocent
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker - Confirmed Innocent
3. RK-9 - Scyther - Vigilante - Unconfirmed Innocent
4. Glace - Ditto - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days - Unconfirmed Innocent
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird - Mantine - Bus Driver - Confirmed Innocent
8. Mai - Mawile
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon - Metapod - Bulletproof - Unconfirmed Innocent
11. Wargle - Dusknoir - Roleblocker - Unconfirmed Innocent
12. Phantom - Blissey - (healer?) - Confirmed Innocent
13. bulbasaur - Serperior - ???
14. Darumaka - Amoongus - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Beeheeyem - Oracle - Confirmed Innocent
17. Mystic - Exxegutor - ??? - Confirmed Innocent
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura - Hypno - Vanilla Townie - Unconfirmed Innocent
21. donotlookatdiagram - Galvantula - Silencer - Unconfirmed Mafia

According to popular opinion. 

However, there may be another silencer here. In fact, there probably is, which explains why there were two silences last night. I did expect Galvantula to be one of them, but...

That said, *lynch donotlookatdiagram*.


----------



## DarkAura

I've heard of Mafia aligned Silencers, so...yeah. But there was only one silence, cause CZ messed up again. Parylized person sounds EXACTLY lilke a galvantula, so it would do no harm in lynchign a silencer. (adding to the fact sometimes silencers are mafia)


----------



## Wargle

I was just saying because it ruins the fun if you know without finding out.

Hypno doesnt sound vanilla to me but then again Rampardos doesn't seem PGO either so...


----------



## DarkAura

I see what you mean, (and Rampardos's are fierce, and this one only attacks when inspected?) seeing that Beeheeyem doesnt seem oracle material, (If anything, a Xatu should be an oracle and a Beheeyem should be alien, but CZ accidentally revealed he was oracle.) and a mantine doesnt seem like a bus driver. And Wargle, i think a dusknoir would be more of a "steal people's soul" kind of deal, but meh. I wouldnt blame you for thinking that hypno doesnt seem like a vanilla, but then again, some people have pokemon that dont fit their supposed role.

However, a once bulletproof Metapod (maybe getting shot opens the cocoon and makes them a butterfree?) and a slacking who post on even number days are examples of roles that fit their pokemon.

So.......now what? @.@


----------



## Superbird

DA, it'd be nice if you wouldn't just point fingers.

1. Legendaryseeker99 - Rampardos - Paranoid Gun Owner - Confirmed Innocent
2. Mawile - Delibird - Baker - Confirmed Innocent
3. RK-9 - Scyther - Vigilante - Unconfirmed Innocent
4. Glace - Ditto - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
5. Metallica Fanboy - Slaking - can only post on even-numbered days - Unconfirmed Innocent
6. Flower Doll -
7. Superbird - Mantine - Bus Driver - Confirmed Innocent
8. Mai - Mawile
9. Windswept Questant -
10. Windragon - Metapod - Bulletproof - Unconfirmed Innocent
11. Wargle - Dusknoir - Roleblocker - Unconfirmed Innocent
12. Phantom - Blissey - (healer?) - Confirmed Innocent
13. bulbasaur - Serperior - ???
14. Darumaka - Amoongus - ??? - Confirmed Mafia
15. エル. -
16. Karkat Vantas - Beeheeyem - Oracle - Confirmed Innocent
17. Mystic - Exxegutor - ??? - Confirmed Innocent
18. Lightning Ice Fireball -
19. OrngSumb -
20. DarkAura - Hypno - Vanilla Townie - Unconfirmed Innocent
21. donotlookatdiagram - Galvantula - Silencer - Unconfirmed Mafia


----------



## Zero Moment

Phantom said:


> Quick question... maybe I missed something... When was my role confirmed? I never said my poke or my role. O_o?


You're BL1ND DEAD, remember?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

More relevant: WHY THE FUCK WOULD AN INNOCENT SILENCER USE THEIR POWERS???

And on Mawile, no less? Hell, that seems like a pretty transparent attempt at raising suspicions to me.

Frankly, if dnlad is telling the truth, there's no reason NOT to believe he's mafia.


----------



## bulbasaur

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You're BL1ND DEAD, remember?


Dead people can still post.


----------



## Superbird

I'd be cautious, but I don't feel like jumping the gun just yet. I _have_ seen innocent silencers before, but it was a very long time ago. 

Could the healer (if they're still alive) heal me tonight? Oh, and Phantom, since you're dead now, can you roleclaim for us? Also the other people who were dead and hadn't roleclaimed.


----------



## Zero Moment

bulbasaur said:


> Dead people can still post.


I know, I was just reminding her how we know her Alignment and Pokemon.


----------



## DarkAura

IIRC, in my Legendary mafia game, Mystic was an Arceus wo was working as a Dentist, and a DEntist being the innocent version of Silencer.

Who are we gonna lynch today?


----------



## Mai

Karkat Vantas said:


> More relevant: WHY THE FUCK WOULD AN INNOCENT SILENCER USE THEIR POWERS???
> 
> And on Mawile, no less? Hell, that seems like a pretty transparent attempt at raising suspicions to me.
> 
> Frankly, if dnlad is telling the truth, there's no reason NOT to believe he's mafia.


Unless he's alien.


----------



## Wargle

Honestly, who would kill a newbie? More high value, experienced targets seem logical, like Kam or Mai.


----------



## Phantom

I seriously didn't notice I was dead... I got an 'A' in my stupid classes today. :/

I was the healer. Yepyep.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram

Mai said:


> Unless he's alien.


On what planet is Galvantula considered alien-like? Elgyem or Beeheeyem would be more likely to be aliens. I AM an innocent silencer/ roleblocker (I guess you'll find that out when I'm dead). I've just been trying to find out who's who. People can lie on roleclaims, you know.


----------



## DarkAura

Kam is not alien because the GM accidentaly revealed he was the oracle. (AND the GM also revealed that Superbird was bus driver) Even if you are a town aligned silencer, what good would it do for the town? You said people lie on roleclaims. What if you are lying? Now, if you are really a silencer, then slencers probably wont be helpful to the town. If your a mafia lying about silencer, well, then the innocents will get closer to winning.


----------



## RK-9

everyone shut up and listen to me.

Mantine can very well be a bus driver. Mantine have remoraid living WITH them so it could be plausible.

Also I lol at how DNLAD is like NO NONONONONONON IM INNOCENT SILENCER and then he's like "you know people can lie on roleclaims"


----------



## DarkAura

We KNOW Superbird, the Mantine, is a bus driver, cause CZ accidenty revealed so. We know he's a comfirmed innocent. 

Yes, that is an event worthy of laughing at, =D


----------



## Mai

Wargle said:


> Honestly, who would kill a newbie? More high value, experienced targets seem logical, like Kam or Mai.


Thank you! ^_^

I would have posted earlier but my internet had decided it hated me so. Pretty much everything was pointed out by everyone else, but I think it's pretty likely he's alien so *abstain.*


----------



## DarkAura

*looks at my role PM* Oh, I dont believe he's alien. See, when i got my role PM, i was trying to be sarcastic, trying to outwit CZ, and asked "Oh, i suppose there's an alien in this game?" (ok, suckish outwit-y response), and he told me "Nope, no aliens in this game"


----------



## bulbasaur

DarkAura said:


> *looks at my role PM* Oh, I dont believe he's alien. See, when i got my role PM, i was trying to be sarcastic, trying to outwit CZ, and asked "Oh, i suppose there's an alien in this game?" (ok, suckish outwit-y response), and he told me "Nope, no aliens in this game"


He could have been sarcastic too.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Hey, this day isn't over yet?

Dentist being an innocent variety of Silencer is irrelevant. What's important is that there isn't any reason why an innocent would silence someone.

*dnlad*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

_Even after a long, awkward silence, and a few protests from *dontlookatthediagram* themselves, the town decides to hang him._

*dontlookatthediagram, the galvantula, is dead. They were innocent.
undetermined amount of time for night actions. I'm thinking 48 hours.*


----------

